# Algorithm Reverb??



## constaneum (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking for an Algorithm Reverb. Good sounding at reasonable price and low ok CPU power.
Any to recommend ? Thanks


----------



## tack (Jan 15, 2016)

Based on all those criteria, check out the Valhalla products (Plate, Room, VintageVerb). ValhallaRoom is good all round, but Plate is very good too if you are looking for silky tails.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 15, 2016)

Valhalla Vintage Verb hands down


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 15, 2016)

I've heard nothing but praise about the Valhalla reverbs. Haven't justified buying them though, as RC48 from NI has been doing such a good job for me.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 15, 2016)

The RC48 would have been my recommendation too...


----------



## emid (Jan 16, 2016)

Another vote for Valhalla stuff.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 16, 2016)

I still like the the old ARTS Acoustic Reverb
http://artsacoustic.com/artsacoustic_reverb.php


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 16, 2016)

Moved to Post Pro & Mixing


----------



## Joe_D (Jan 16, 2016)

The most realistic (to my ears) less expensive algorithmic reverbs are FLUX Verb Session (which goes on sale for around $100 USD, iirc), and Acon Digital Verberate (which goes on sale for less than that, maybe $60-70 USD). They both sound much more like a real space to my ears than other products in that price range.

I do like Valhalla products; VVV (which comes out of the Lexicon-inspired modulated reverb aesthetic) and Plate (plate reverbs, of course) are very nice for non-real-space sounds. There's nothing wrong with Room, but I greatly prefer Verb Session and Acon Verberate for real room and hall sounds. I wouldn't say that they are light on processing power, but they aren't heavy either. They are both pretty flexible within the "real space" category.

So, figure out what you want. Do you want pop sounds? Vocal enhancement? Dreamy pads? "Real" halls for your virtual instruments? 

Once you know what you need/want, then you'll be able to make a better choice.


----------



## Vin (Jan 16, 2016)

Valhalla DSP.


----------



## nas (Jan 29, 2016)

I love* Ircam Verb Session V3*


----------



## Hannes (Jan 29, 2016)

I love the Relab LX480 - very flexible and it sounds great IMO!
And it's only 200$ I think...


----------



## hawpri (Jan 29, 2016)

ValhallaRoom has worked out pretty well for me.


----------



## nas (Jan 29, 2016)

Tastenklopfer said:


> I love the Relab LX480 - very flexible and it sounds great IMO!
> And it's only 200$ I think...



Yes that's another gem - outstanding reverb.


----------



## Dracutus (Jan 29, 2016)

2c Audio Aether gets my vote. Would advise you to try out demos first of this and other reverbs. Good Luck.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 30, 2016)

i have tried the demo of a few, and thats what you should do aswell probably.

i liked lexicon pcm the most, followed by relab lx480 and 2caudio b2.

in the pcm i could hear the depth best, and i didnt like the high cpu usage of b2.

valhalla room and vintage verb might be very good for the price, but to me the upper ones sounded a bit better and a bit more natural.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 30, 2016)

For another natural sounding reverb that blends extremely well with the source, take a look at Exponential Audio PhoenixVerb.


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 30, 2016)

mihkel, do you use phoenix verb on the tracks you have on your soundcloud channel? cool stuff between


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you! Yes, everything from the past 2 years or so is mainly with Phoenixverb (little bits of B2 and QL Spaces occasionally).


----------



## MacTomBie (Jan 30, 2016)

You could always try *Protoverb* by U-He. It's free and I heard people praise the sound quality. But I believe you need a lot of luck to actually use it


----------



## Suganthan (Jan 30, 2016)

MacTomBie said:


> You could always try *Protoverb* by U-He. It's free and I heard people praise the sound quality. But I believe you need a lot of luck to actually use it


100% luck  Cool for experimental purposes though!


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 1, 2016)

Just swapped from Valhalla room to Eareverb 2.


----------



## Hired Goon (Feb 1, 2016)

Lexicon LXP is currently $200 and I've seen sales around $85-90 range. It's got many of the algos of the PCM. Probably get it used for around $75. Why get the clones when you can have the real thing?

I'm tempted to try Valhalla myself because of the price but I've been happy with the LXP.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 1, 2016)

To be honest, the Lex LXP is nowhere near the PCM. Yes, It uses (4 of) the same algorythms, but its a trimmed down version of the PCM. It doesn't glue to the source and sounds grainy in comparison. I use the PCM Native every day, but I'd prefer Valhalla Plugins, even the MPX native over the LXP anytime.


----------



## Hired Goon (Feb 1, 2016)

Grainy? 

SOS review from a few years ago:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/nov10/articles/lxp-native-reverb.htm


----------



## nas (Feb 1, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> To be honest, the Lex LXP is nowhere near the PCM. Yes, It uses (4 of) the same algorythms, but its a trimmed down version of the PCM. It doesn't glue to the source and sounds grainy in comparison. I use the PCM Native every day, but I'd prefer Valhalla Plugins, even the MPX native over the LXP anytime.



I agree... some people may not remember that the hardware version of the LXP was a stripped down and more "economical" Lexicon unit. It was not of the same quality of the PCM 70,80,92. I don't really see the appeal of an LXP plugin - now the PCM bundle or the Relab LX480 are in a totally different league and IMHO are superb plugins.


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 1, 2016)

Exponential Audio R2


----------



## Hired Goon (Feb 1, 2016)

nas said:


> I agree... some people may not remember that the hardware version of the LXP was a stripped down and more "economical" Lexicon unit. It was not of the same quality of the PCM 70,80,92. I don't really see the appeal of an LXP plugin - now the PCM bundle or the Relab LX480 are in a totally different league and IMHO are superb plugins.



I believe "price" was a concern of the op. No one is suggesting PCM isn't superior are they?

From Michael Carnes himself:
"These new LXP plugs should be thought of as a subset of the PCM plugs. They certainly don't cover the ground of the PCMs, but where they match-they match.

LXP was our first series of "affordable" reverbs, dating back to the late '80s/early '90s. Think of our use of the name in the same way that Porsche reuses "C"arrera" or Ferrari reuses "Berlinetta".


----------



## geoffreyvernon (Feb 1, 2016)

I personally prefer the Lexicon PCM Bundles, as they sound really close to the actually hardware Lexicon PCM96 units. The Lex PCM 96 unites are what I use every single time I need to print synthetic orchestra stems. I own two of them and every Orchestral instrument passes through them. It puts them in the same space sonically as well, and the PCM Native Plugin does really close to that as well. However it's not the most cost effective, so I'll also recommend Valhalla Verbs.


----------



## Hired Goon (Feb 1, 2016)

More from the horse's mouth:

"Well, I have to admit to being clean-shaven myself, but let's see what I can do. The PCM and LXP plugs do share quite a lot of common code. But there are a lot of features in the PCMs that aren't in the LXP.

First of all, note that the PCM Room algorithm, Vintage Plate, Concert Hall and Random Hall are not in the LXP bundle. We consider that vintage sound (and the new power of Room) as being some of our premium technology.

Second, if you look at the PCM presets, you'll see variants of every preset (Dark, Light, Band, Notch). That is the result of a more flexible EQ in the PCM plugins (introduced in the PCM96). You can't do variants like that in the LXPs.

So why would anyone want the LXPs? They're very good, that's why. The reverb quality is better than products like the PCM81/91 and the signal purity is much cleaner than the 480L or 300. They're powerful and flexible--just not as much as the PCMs. They're a little easier to program because they have fewer parameters. When we introduced the old LXP boxes, we liked to think they gave you a little chunk of the 480 (which they did). Think of these new plugs as a little chunk of the PCM.

If you're a professional in a commercial or high-end private studio, you're going to want the flexibility of the PCM plugs. If your budget is tighter, you'll still have a lot of high-end Lexicon sound and learn how to slot Lexicon reverbs into your mix."


----------



## Hired Goon (Feb 9, 2016)

Lexicon have a sale on the MPX plugin - currently $39 at JRRShop.

Doesn't have the exact algorithms of the LXP and the PCM, but does have a much simpler and streamlined interface. It is a single plugin, which is nice. Comes with 100 presets.


----------

